# My ELS-oriented System



## trans40 (Sep 25, 2009)

My set-up was originally built for stereo, but I've been expanding it to incorporate home theatre. All speakers and audio source devices have been modified by me to some degree. Interesting process to attempt to maintain the stereo system and integrate the 5.1 audio and video components, but not entirely successful, primarily due to the range of equipment involved.

Electrostatic Research Vista Hybrid fronts
Final Sound 400i Electrostatic center and 300i surrounds
Hsu VTF-2 Subs
Coda Legacy High Current Amp on fronts
Van Alstine High Current Amp on center and surrounds
Onkyo TX-SR805 as AVR and on subs
MSB master volume control to integrate the AVR and amp volumes
Behringer DCX2496 electronic crossover & equalizer
Pass Labs X-2.5 preamp
Cary CDP1
Technics SL-1100A Turntable and Cambridge Azur 640 phono preamp
Samsung HL-S5687W DLP TV
Samsung SMT-H3090 DVR STB w/BrightHouse Cable
Blu-Ray player TBD

Thom


----------

